# MythTV backend only



## Speedy (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to run backend only in a headless box. Is it possible? Has anybody done this?


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, sure it's possible.  My first installation of FreeBSD was a headless box used as a router.  It was in the mid-nineties and cheap, consumer routers weren't available.  FreeBSD had natd, which seemed to work better than IP masquerading in Linux.

Err.. after rereading your post I realize you're asking more about the mythtv installation, which I know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## tajudd (Dec 22, 2010)

Very possible.  I've done many MythTV installs to know it's possible.  the MythTV backend can be completely headless.  Now -- the FreeBSD packages for MythTV were badly broken.  I haven't touched those in a LONG time.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 22, 2010)

The trouble is multimedia/mythtv port wants to install half of KDE ... lots of stuff what is needed only for frontend. And it stopped with an error while I was writing this. I have another backend running on Gentoo and Gentoo ebuild did not pull in all that cruft. I have to postpone this project until I have more time to investigate whether it is reasonable to install by hand.


----------



## decke (Feb 21, 2011)

You probably wanted to say that there are a lot of Qt4 dependencies. All of them are needed because you will need to run mythtv-setup at least once to configure your card and backend. X11 forwarding or vnc can be used to do that from another machine but you still need all X11 and Qt4 libraries on the backend machine.

Please look at the gentoo ebuild yourself because I could not find a big difference in the dependencies. They also do not have a headless option so I don't get your point.


----------



## Speedy (Mar 6, 2011)

No, I wanted to say it wants to install KDE stuff, cannot remember what exactly. Phonon was the one I do remember, but there was more.


----------

